# What HDMI can I use for my samsung LED TV?



## qTAP

So i bought a Samsung LED TV the other day. Looking for a good quality HDMI cable.


----------



## stubass

The Monster MC 1000HD at about $250 xD

or monster 700HD at about $80


----------



## stubass

sorry cant seem to edit, after that most $5 - $15 cables are pretty much the same


----------



## DBEAU

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025008&p_id=6105&seq=1&format=2


----------



## skatingrocker17

http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Cable-2M-6-Feet/dp/B0002L5R78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325224607&sr=8-1

$2.33 and free shipping. 6 feet.

It will transfer 1's and 0's just as well as any other cable.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Cable-2M-6-Feet/dp/B0002L5R78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325224607&sr=8-1
> $2.33 and free shipping. 6 feet.
> It will transfer 1's and 0's just as well as any other cable.


LOL, I was going to say the same thing.

OP, as long as the cable is intact and connections are good, you'll get the same performance. I've never used anything other than uber-cheap HDMI cables I get on amazon for a couple bucks each, and quality has never been a problem. Others with more acute vision or hearing might disagree, but I stand by my experiences. IIRC there was an evaluation done between cheap, no-name HDMI cables, and the often-touted "Monster" cables, and there was little-to-no difference. You can electronically detect the slight variations in signals sent through the cables via an oscilloscope, but as skatingrocker17 said above, the 1's and 0's come out the end unchanged just like all the other cables.


----------



## microfister

i dont think it really matters apart from getting a cable that has gold connectors(even this im not sure if it makes a big difference) the only hdmi cable i have that cost more than 10 bucks is my 15ft one that runs through the wall of my office to my living room tv. dont fret getting a cheaper cable, its not going to be a noticable difference.


----------



## doomlord52

Its digital. There is ZERO difference between $3 cables (or whatever) and $100 monster cables. The 1's and 0's flow at the same speed, and show up the same at the other end. Maybe if you break the cable or something there might be a difference. the ONLY situation in which good quality cables made sense were in old analogue systems, but no one uses that anymore.

Save your money.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> LOL, I was going to say the same thing.
> OP, as long as the cable is intact and connections are good, you'll get the same performance. I've never used anything other than uber-cheap HDMI cables I get on amazon for a couple bucks each, and quality has never been a problem. Others with more acute vision or hearing might disagree, but I stand by my experiences. IIRC there was an evaluation done between cheap, no-name HDMI cables, and the often-touted "Monster" cables, and there was little-to-no difference. You can electronically detect the slight variations in signals sent through the cables via an oscilloscope, but as skatingrocker17 said above, the 1's and 0's come out the end unchanged just like all the other cables.


this right, i was only kidding with the "monster cables", i mean seriously who would pay that much for a cable








in my country most run at 5 -15 dollors and do the job needed, i got some no-name uber-cheap hdmi cables that do the job probably as good as any other


----------



## qTAP

okay so all HDMI are good. i might as well go cheapest thank you guys!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> okay so all HDMI are good. i might as well go cheapest thank you guys!


yup, monoprice is your friend for all things cable.

50" flat HDMI cable for $30, color me interested!


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> yup, monoprice is your friend for all things cable.
> 
> 50" flat HDMI cable for $30, color me interested!


50' is longer than I would run an HDMI cable for fear of attenuation. We usually convert to cat5 and back for anything over 35', but as an AV integrator, we error on the side of caution. There is a slight difference between the category 1 (or standard) HDMI and category 2 (or high speed). The former are tested to 75-90MHz, while the latter is tested to 300-350MHz. If you are pushing a 1080p signal with deep color, I would look at the cat 2 (or high speed) cables just in case. Although many of the cat 1 cables will carry a 1080p signal, they are "technically" not specified to do so.

All that being said, I use the cheaper end of the high speed HDMI cables. $10-30 depending on legnth.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u*
> 
> 50' is longer than I would run an HDMI cable for fear of attenuation. We usually convert to cat5 and back for anything over 35', but as an AV integrator, we error on the side of caution. There is a slight difference between the category 1 (or standard) HDMI and category 2 (or high speed). The former are tested to 75-90MHz, while the latter is tested to 300-350MHz. If you are pushing a 1080p signal with deep color, I would look at the cat 2 (or high speed) cables just in case. Although many of the cat 1 cables will carry a 1080p signal, they are "technically" not specified to do so.
> All that being said, I use the cheaper end of the high speed HDMI cables. $10-30 depending on legnth.


I learned something, woot!

hdmi to cat5 to hdmi?

wow that sounds like an expensive system, how does that work?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Its digital. There is ZERO difference between $3 cables (or whatever) and $100 monster cables. The 1's and 0's flow at the same speed, and show up the same at the other end. Maybe if you break the cable or something there might be a difference. the ONLY situation in which good quality cables made sense were in old analogue systems, but no one uses that anymore.
> Save your money.


*
I disagree.* Despite being digital signal, the quality of HDMI cable can determine what kind of output you are receiving. HDMI cable is basically divided into 2 groups by HDMI Founders, standard and high speed cable. High speed cable is certified to do 1080p, 4K, and 3D. With standard HDMI cable, it may be possible to do the former 3, but not certified to do so. To pass standard HDMI certification, all it need to do is up to 1080i. Many cable manufactures uses cheaper material which in turn, cannot carry higher bandwidth over longer distance.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> *
> I disagree.* Despite being digital signal, the quality of HDMI cable can determine what kind of output you are receiving. HDMI cable is basically divided into 2 groups by HDMI Founders, standard and high speed cable. High speed cable is certified to do 1080p, 4K, and 3D. With standard HDMI cable, it may be possible to do the former 3, but not certified to do so. To pass standard HDMI certification, all it need to do is up to 1080i. Many cable manufactures uses cheaper material which in turn, cannot carry higher bandwidth over longer distance.


Even the HDMI certification process is a sham: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/certified-hdmi-cables.htm?hdmidept


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Even the HDMI certification process is a sham: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/certified-hdmi-cables.htm?hdmidept


I would rep you, your modliness, but a las, you have no rep. Your too good for rep, your modliness .

Great info, I got something to read at the tail end of my work day that is surprisingly relevant. +1 to you, for all your days!


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Even the HDMI certification process is a sham: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/certified-hdmi-cables.htm?hdmidept


Now I learn something.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Now I learn something.


Yup, now I know where I'm purchasing my next set of AV cables from. I like it when a company is that candid. It was sly marketing, but effective.


----------

